# Refinishing a neck



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a MIM Strat with a very light coloured maple neck. The present finish is satin (poly, I assume)

I would like to have the neck refinished in a fairly darkish amber colour. I'm hoping that it could be done over the existing finish.

Is there anyone in this forum that would like take on this job?

Please PM me if you would like to consider this and the approximate cost.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Claptonfreak...thanks for the PM. I have replied.

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm reviving this old thread to let everyone know that I sent the neck (in June) to *claptonfreak* (in Alberta) for refinishing and just got it back recently.

BTW, he was the only one that responded to my thread.

I am VERY pleased with the fantastic work he did on the neck. kksjur

The neck is now the way I wanted it to be (amber...not ghost white maple) and has a better feel than the original It now feels like a combination of silk and glass.

He communicated with me on a constant basis, sending pics of the progress and going over every aspect of what I wanted to achieve, concerns that he had, etc.

I highly recommend that you contact *claptonfreak * for a quote on work that you want to have done that you don't feel able/comfortable doing yourself.

Thanks *claptonfreak *

Regards

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Show us picts mate..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Glad to hear this worked out for you. Here's another option. I recently had Joshua House www.houseguitars.com fix and refinish a damaged Les Paul neck for a customer and it was completed quickly and looks and feels brand new. His finish work is superb.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

doing the finish on a neck, will cost you about 12$...and a few hrs.get some tru-oil..and die you need to get your desired effect..and you're done. bingo..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> doing the finish on a neck, will cost you about 12$...and a few hrs.get some tru-oil..and die you need to get your desired effect..and you're done. bingo..


I'm not so sure that the oil & dye would have penetrated/adhered to the existing poly finish....Would it?

Removing the poly would have been too much for me to even begin to contemplate. 

Also, I'm pleased to have had the chance to given a fellow Canadian the business/work. 

Dave


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

sorry for not replying earlier greco-

but for future knowledge, if its one of those really white, satin finish mim necks, theres actually very little poly on them.
the method al3d mentions is great.
i start sanding with 600 grit, working my way up to about 2000- i use water brushed on every once in a while, if it beads off theres still poly- if it permeates the wood, youre bare. it does take a couple hours, but its easy, and impossible to screw up.
then some stew mac vintage amber, mixed lightly, applied with a brush until a mellow tint is achieved, then tru-oil. tru-oil is incredible stuff- the easiest finishing product ive ever used- for levelling you simply steel wool it with 0000 grade wool, then rub a shine back in with some denim rags, or even a brown paper bag.
heres a squier bullet neck i did- same whitish finish originally as the mims.
poor pic, but the only one i have handy.









fwiw, i have a jazz bass with an ugly whitish neck that i never got around to refinishing- in 2 years its taken on a nice yellowed tint- just from the sunlight.

glad you got what you needed tho. nice work claptonfreak, youre a good guy.:smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> sorry for not replying earlier greco-
> 
> but for future knowledge, if its one of those really white, satin finish mim necks, theres actually very little poly on them.
> the method al3d mentions is great.
> ...


Thanks for this. Interesting. Maybe others will try it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Did you tru-oil the fret board too? Would you if it was a maple fret board?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Did you tru-oil the fret board too? Would you if it was a maple fret board?


on rosewood, no need..if it's an all maple board, yes. the whole neck is done with true-oil.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Did you tru-oil the fret board too? Would you if it was a maple fret board?


like alain says, theres no need to finish the rosewood- however, it can be done, and its nice if restoring a damaged board, or to achieve a darker, more vintage colour to the board. tru-oil gives a bit of amber tint- if you look at the board in my above pic, its a bit darker than the stock rosewood that comes on the bullets- thats a very light rubbing of tru oil. lots of guys do it.
as for tru-oiling a maple fretboard, again as alain says, you would do it. however- it takes more work- you want to achieve a proper finished look to the board, and so you apply a thicker coat than you would to rosewood- problem is, if you just rub it in as you would the rest of the neck, you get a pooling of tru oil at the frets, and its more time consuming to level etc.
takes more time and care and effort-
but its worth it.


----------

